# Sage DTP - where to buy spares & ship to europe



## dncarreira (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi fellow DTP owners.

I'm having trouble sourcing some accessories that I'm missing. I can't find any store that ships to Portugal!

I'm looking for:

- one cup single wall filter

- blind disk (from sage or any compatible)

- cleaning tablets (from sage or any compatible)

- water filters (any compatible as long as reliable)

- descaler (don't know if it's needed or not)

So anyone knows where to buy and ship to outside uk, like Portugal? Or alternative solutions compatible with dtp?

Much appreciated.

Duarte


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

I've got a spare one cup single wall filter you can have if you can cover the postage from UK?


----------



## dncarreira (Jul 8, 2018)

Yes sure. How much would that be? Though I'd prefer to buy it all in one place...

Thanks


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

Pm me an address and I'll see if I can work out the postage cost.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I presume Sage uk don't ship to Portugal.

The cleaning tablets, descaler, water filters can be bought from Amazon as they can be generic. Cafiza tablets, Puly descaler, and search charcoal filters.

If i get time i will post links.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Or Puly cleaning tablets. The Sage's descaler contains a little sulphamic acid which might be important long term but many use Puly's. Sage's descale instructions seem a bit odd to me. The internals are similar to what bean to cup machines use and scale is mostly associated with the thermocoil yet they run lots through the grouphead and the rest through steam. It would make more sense to run lots through the hot water facility.

Filters depends which ones you have. The new ones are likely to prove difficult

The earlier ones are available on ebay and amazon. Sage only show the box but that shows what they look like

https://www.sageappliances.com/gb/en/parts-accessories/accessories/bwf100uk.html

Sage's rubber disk is pretty fancy but plain ones are around on ebay but you would need to find the right size or cut a 58mm one down.

John

-


----------



## dncarreira (Jul 8, 2018)

I have been through ebay and amazon. The problem is the sheer variety of cleaners, descalers and filters. Also, many are sold by sketchy folks and I didn't want to try something fake like a "carbon" water filter that turns out to be just cotton









Cleaners are easier though as there are recognizable brands like puly. Now which to buy from the dozens available? Descalers are even worse since the chemicals vary... Some are for alu boilers, some for bean to cup, and that's when I get lost.

So any help with links will be much appreciated!!

Thanks again.


----------



## dncarreira (Jul 8, 2018)

So after browsing ebay and amazon for hours, and even some australian sites (needapart), I couldn't get trusted reviews for the charcoal filters.


----------



## dncarreira (Jul 8, 2018)

So I'm trying to order from ccbarista.com in the uk, and they say I have to contact them for a shipping quote. Waiting on that.

They have a page for sage parts. If it goes well I'll be missing the 1 cup single wall, and the blind disk...


----------

